#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Παράδειγμα εφαρμογής ΚΑΝΕΠΕ -1: αποτίμηση με Μη Καταστρεπτικούς Ελέγχους (ΜΚΕ)

## dn102

Καλησπέρα,

Πήρα τη πρωτοβουλία να ξεκινήσω ένα "παράδειγμα", ουσιαστικά ένα υφιστάμενο 2όροφο κτίριο ,πάνω στο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

Η μελέτη έγινε το 1959, αφορά φέρουσα διαζωματική τοιχοποιϊα, κατόπιν ελέγχου και εφαρμογής Μ.Κ.Ε στη κατασκευή, το κτίριο είναι απο Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα, η μελέτη δέν εφαρμοσθηκε  και κάποια σημεία δείχνουν να αναλαμβάνουν και οι τοιχοποιϊες φορτία, διότι κατα τη σκυροδέτηση χρησιμοποιήθηκε η τοιχοποιϊα ώς "πατοδόκαρο".

Έγινε ένας προκαταρτικός έλεγχος - μελέτη για να διαπιστώσουμε τούς οπλισμούς που έπρεπε να έχει σύμφωνα με το κανονισμό του 1959.

Η μελέτη υλοποιήθηκε σε στατικό πρόγραμμα και τα αποτελέσματα τών ξυλοτύπων ήταν ο οδηγός για την αποτίμηση με Μη Καταστρεπτικούς Ελέγχους.

Επειδή δέν θέλω να εκθέσω το πελάτη μου, δέν μπορώ να ανεβάσω το ξυλότυπο, απλά βημα βήμα θα αναρτώ τη διαδικασία.


Ευχαριστώ

Το θέμα συνεχίζεται *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Μπράβο dn102, πολύ καλό θέμα.

Ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από τη αρχή ένα-ένα.

Αναφέρεις ότι η μελέτη αφορά "φέρουσα διαζωματική τοιχοποιϊα". Το "διαζωματική" πώς το εννοείς; Όπως το ορίζει ο EC6;
Εκείνη την εποχή δεν νομίζω ότι έφτιαχναν διαζωματικές τοιχοποιίες αλλά απλές (για ορισμούς βλ. EC6). 
Διαζωματική σημαίνει ότι εκτός από οριζόντια διαζώματα (σενάζ) έχουμε και κατακόρυφα, στις γωνίες, στις τομές τοίχων, γύρω από ανοίγματα εμβαδού >1,50τμ και ανά 4μ μήκους τοίχου τουλάχιστον.

Καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι το κτήριο τελικά έχει φέροντα οργανισμό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν πλάκες, δοκοί και στύλοι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα για τη μεταφορά των στατικών φορτίων στο έδαφος και για την ανάληψη των οριζόντιων σεισμικών δράσεων;

Μας λες όμως ότι κάποιες τοιχοποιίες συμμετέχουν στην ανάληψη φορτίων. Τι είδους φορτίων, στατικών μόνο; Πώς καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι η δοκός άνωθεν της τοιχοποιίας δεν αποτελεί το μόνο τμήμα του φέροντα οργανισμού και ότι η τοιχοποιία δεν είναι απλά ένας ακόμα τοίχος πλήρωσης;

Αν τελικά, το σύστημα σου είναι μικτό, δηλαδή ένας μικτός φέροντας οργανισμός από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα και από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία, τότε θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ διότι ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ αφορά μόνο κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα (βλ. σχόλια §1.2.1).

Σταματώ εδώ, αναμένω διευκρινήσεις επί των ανωτέρω και συνεχίζουμε με τα υπόλοιπα στη συνέχεια.

----------


## dn102

H μελέτη δείχνει φέρουσα τοιχοποιϊα με κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια διαζώματα.Στα κατακόρυφα δίνει 4Φ10 ( λιγότερο απο τον ελάχιστο του 59 για Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα) και στα οριζόντια 4 Φ10 με φ6/20.Όταν έκανα έκανα ανίχνευση οπλισμού, τα αποτελέσματα έδιναν οτι η κατασκευή είναι απο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.Στη προκαταρκτική μελέτη που έκανα με τη παραδοχή οτι η κατασκευή είναι αμιγώς απο Ο.Σ, μου έδωσε κάποιους οπλισμούς σύμφωνα με το κανονισμό του 59.Έκανα αντιπαράθεση με τα αποτελέσματα απο την ανίχνευση οπλισμού και διαπίστωσα όντως οτι στο 90% τών δομικών στοιχείων οι οπλισμοί ήταν ίσοι ή και μεγαλύτεροι απο αυτούς τής μελέτης.

Ξέχασα να πώ οτι η μελέτη αφορούσε το ισόγειο τμήμα του κτιρίου, καθώς ο 1ος όροφος κατασκευάστηκε αργότερα (1974), και είναι εξολοκλήρου απο Ο.Σ.Όταν έκανα αποκάλυψη 1μχ1μ τής τοιχοποιϊας σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο, διαπίστωσα οτι η σκυροδέτηση τών δοκών με τη πλάκα έγινε αφού έχτισαν τούς τοίχους απο συμβατική οπτοπλινθοδομή και κοινό κονίαμα.Αυτό φαίνεται καθ'ύψος τής τοιχοποιϊας στα σημεία επαφής με τα υποστυλώματα.

Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν κατα τη γνώμη μου να λάβω υπόψη τη τοιχοποιϊα σε περίπτωση που οι διατομές ουσιαστικά "αστοχούν σε κάμψη".Επειδή δέν υπάρχουν βλάβες στα δομικά στοιχεία υπέθεσα οτι οι διατομές συμπεριφέρονται έντος τής επιτρεπόμενης αντοχής.Εάν η προκαταρκτική μελέτη μου έδινε περισσότερα σίδερα π.χ σε κάποια δομικά στοιχεία στα οποία εντόπισα λιγότερους οπλισμούς, τότε θα εξεταζα τη πιθανότητα η τοιχοποϊα να παραλαμβάνει κάποια απο τα φορτία.

Επίσης , έγιναν μέσα στα χρόνια διαρυθμίσεις στο εσωτερικό, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει δοκάρι μήκους 7 μέτρων με στατικό ύψος 75 cm.Παράδοξο για την εποχή εκείνη.

Ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτογραφίες ενδεικτικά και pdf τής αρχικής μελέτης για να μπορέσεις  να έχεις εικόνα.Είναι όντως δύσκολο απο περιγραφές να καταλάβεις  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σπάνια περίπτωση για φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες του 1959 να έχουν κατακόρυφα διαζώματα (πρώτη φορά ακούω σχετικά) αλλά και πάλι για να χαρακτηριστεί "διαζωματική" με τα σημερινά δεδομένα (βλ. EC6) τα κατακόρυφα διαζώματα δεν αρκεί να είναι στις γωνίες και στις τομές των τοίχων, όπως είναι –ενδεχομένως– στην περίπτωσή σου.

Το να κατασκευάστηκαν περιμετρικά δοκοί μεγάλου (πλήρους) ύψους σαν σε κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, δεν είναι κάτι που δεν έχω ξαναδεί σε φέρουσα τοιχοποιία.

Εξάλλου, εκείνη την εποχή δεν γινόταν νομίζω τέτοια διάκριση και ο έλεγχος πεσσών όπως ονομάζονταν (βλ. "*Η στατική και η δυναμική αντισεισμική θεωρία και η εφαρμογή της στην πράξη*" του Ηλία Κοσμόπουλου, 1969).
Υπήρχαν δε περίπτωση απαλλαγής από τον αντισεισμικό έλεγχο.

Το ότι δεν εφαρμόστηκαν οι οπλισμοί της μελέτης και τοποθετήθηκε περισσότερος οπλισμός, δεν σημαίνει ότι ο φέρων οργανισμός είναι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Θα μπορούσες όμως να θεωρήσεις ότι έτσι λειτουργεί (ως πλαίσιο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα) και στο ισόγειο, μιας και ο όροφος είναι ξεκάθαρα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα και να θεωρήσεις τις τοιχοποιίες απλώς ως τοίχους πλήρωσης.
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ναι, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

Η δοκός είναι ασυνήθης ως προς το μήκος και όχι το ύψος, θα έλεγα.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, θα πρότεινα να μεταφερθούν σε νέο θέμα, ένα ή και περισσότερα για να μην χαθούμε!

Υ.Γ.: Πού είναι οι φωτογραφίες και το PDF;

----------


## dn102

Σπάνια περίπτωση να έχεις φέρουσα τοιχοποιϊα και να βρέις δοκάρι 30χ75  μήκους 7 μέτρων.Προβλέπω οτι ΄δεν θα ολοκληρώσω αυτά που θέλω να πώ.

Λοιπόν :

Για να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία απο σχέδιο Α1 ή θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσει το φόρουν το χώρο ή θα πρέπει να το βάλω σε drop box
ομοίως και τίς φώτο.
Επειδή προβλέπω διάφορα, σταματάω το παράδειγμα εδώ και θα συνεχίσω με γενική κουβέντα επι του θέματος

----------


## Xάρης

Χρησιμοποίησε το dropbox ή το *box.com* και δώσε τον σύνδεσμο.

----------


## dn102

Οχι Χάρη, θα συνεχίσουμε γενικά όπως άλλωστε είθισται σε περιπτώσεις που το θέμα πλατειάζει.Δέν είχα σκοπό να κάνω διαφήμιση στον εαυτό μου , 6 απλά πράγματα θα ανέβαζα χειρόγραφα για να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ μιάς και 1 χρόνο τώρα δέν μπόρεσα να αντλήσω πληροφορίες απο πουθενά.

Όσοι θέλουν να δούν τη διαδικασία του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ μπορούν να δούν σχετική βιβλιογραφία ΕΔΩ  ή να παρακολουθήσουν σχετικά σεμινάρια του ΙΕΚΕΜ και ιδιωτικών εταιριών.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Πάντως μπορείς να "παίξεις" και με τούς 2 κανονισμούς ΚΑΝΕΠΕ -EC8 μέρος 3.Ότι θεωρείς καλύτερο για τη μελέτη σου.


Η Cubus hellas έχει δωρεάν το βιβλίο της πάνω στο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ στα αγγλικά μόνο Δωρεάν

ΕΔΩ

Θεωρώ πως επειδή ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης, ας ολοκληρώνει το σκεπτικό του πρώτα και μετά ο καθένας μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί στα σημεία που διαφωνεί.Προφανώς και πρέπει να ακουστούν όλες οι απόψεις , αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που γράφω στο φόρουμ.Δήλωσα απο την αρχή οτι ΔΕΝ θέλω να μπώ σε λεπτομέρειες του κτηριού, ακόμα και οι φωτογραφίες θα προδώσουν σε όσους γνωρίζουν τη θέση του, τουλάχιστον Χάρη αυτό το γνωρίζεις καλά.

----------

